# One last pig cooker



## Lordbeezer (Jun 23, 2018)

Finished up a large pig cooker today..number 19..I've had the drum 5-6 years.much thicker metal than most..no one wanted a cooker that big..till now ..going to a new home tomorrow ..not going to post anymore cookers..I'm sure it's getting boring..


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice job. Looks like the BIG party size. Pretty hard for pics of most anything to get old for this bunch, myself included. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Z2V (Jun 23, 2018)

That’s a great looking cooker. Keep em coming


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 24, 2018)

Boring? No way Phil- they are pieces of art


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks like I could throw a couple of nice little piglets on it and have a party.   Looks nice.   Keep it coming.  We do not mind looking at your work,  It is better than what I can do on something like that.  
Is that a hole in the hood for a temp gauge?
What kind of axle are you using?   Final one are the tires those things they put in cars for spares now days?


----------



## brino (Jun 24, 2018)

Please, keep showing your work!
-brino


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 24, 2018)

New owner wanted a big hole for a big temp gauge..guess a temp gauge is ok but I can put my hand close to a grill or cooker and know if I want it hotter or not..whatever floats your boat..yes .space saver tires.got those 17" out of Jeep Liberty's..I buy two or three 5 gal.buckets full of bolt on sealed bearing spindles from scrap yard when I see them ..pop caps off back.regrease..overkill rated at 3500 #..make axles outta thick wall square tubing..thanks for your time..Phil


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 24, 2018)

I like them also, I've saved two big rig brake drums to build my version of the green egg cooker. I'm leaning toward charcoal , but gas is so much easier. With that size a single burner 10,000 btu should be great . Unless I go inside ceramic radiant on top . But of course it's all on hold till   if   I ever get the spine fixed. Tuesday there burning some NERVES ,,, God PLEASE MAKE IT WORK..


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 24, 2018)

Gonna have to goggle a green egg cooker..hope your doctor visit works out..


----------

